# 2 year old developed large lump overnight



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When did he have his shots? Sometimes the reaction to the shot doesn't happen until about six weeks later. Is it in the spot where he would have had his shots?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

My girl developed something similar on her back when she was 8 mos. It went from pea sized to golf ball sized overnight.

After surgery to remove it, it ended up being a benign seroma. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

He gets his shots in the Spring, so he would be due around April. Its located what would be similar to our collar bone. A seroma is a new one to me... thank you I will research that as well.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Before you get too worked up, let the vet figure it out. Searching all over the internet will drive you crazy. If it is something bad then you figure out a course of action with your vet and perhaps oncologist. Doing anything right now on your own is only spinning wheels needlessly. Wish you all the best of news.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

rbi99 said:


> Before you get too worked up, let the vet figure it out. Searching all over the internet will drive you crazy. If it is something bad then you figure out a course of action with your vet and perhaps oncologist. Doing anything right now on your own is only spinning wheels needlessly. Wish you all the best of news.


Exactly
In the next two days, you will make yourself sick if you keep researching, because if you're anything like me, one link will lead to another and you'll find something in each one that will make you think the worst.
Hard as it may be, just wait till you get to the vet, or try to get an earlier appointment.

And know that we're all hoping it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you able to look at it? Could it be an allergic reaction, or a bite/sting? Do you have foxtails where you live? Or grass that seeds? 

I ask b/c grass seeds (and especially fox tails) can get under the skin and cause a reaction. 

If you are very worried, I would see if the vet could fit you in before Thursday. Two days is almost excruciating to wait when you're concerned about your pup.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChoppersMom*

ChoppersMom

I agree with the person that said have the vet look at it-you will drive yourself crazy looking at the internet.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I know you had to put Chopper down way too soon, but if there is nothing you can change; don't obsess over it. Easier said than done, I know. Focus all your attention on quality time with Boomer, and you know we are all there with you in spirit!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

A seroma is often started by a small injury. Often it is from some sort of puncture. Caira hadn't had any injuries, or so we thought, so we were suprised that it came back as a seroma. Turns out... She had gotten a tiny little cactus thorn in there!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am also wondering about a small injury that formed an abscess maybe. 
Don't make yourself crazy about it, won't do anybody any good.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He's acting pretty normal. This lump seems slightly different everytime I check it. Maybe more useful background info is Boomer has a sister from another mother named Maggie... The two of them play 24/7 and they are always trying to take each other's collars off. Maybe it could be an abscess? I'm vow to not research anymore until we see the vet!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey CM,
I would take their collars off when they are roughhousing inside the house. Too many accidents can happen with them on when they play.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChoppersMom*



ChoppersMOM said:


> Thanks everyone. He's acting pretty normal. This lump seems slightly different everytime I check it. Maybe more useful background info is Boomer has a sister from another mother named Maggie... The two of them play 24/7 and they are always trying to take each other's collars off. Maybe it could be an abscess? I'm vow to not research anymore until we see the vet!


ChoppersMom

Good, when are you seeing the vet? I'm sure everything will be fine.
Kisses and hugs to Boomer!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

We are going to the Vet thursday at 3:30 EST!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Vet says... Very weird. Feels almost like a foreign body with a lump around it. Aspirated... nothing no blood, no WBC, nothing but debris?!?! She said lets watch it for a week or two yet because it keeps changing shapes and if its still there... removal and biopsy. She said she is not at all convinced its a tumor based on shape, aspiration, how quick it came up. Thought initially a mast cell tumor... no mast cells present.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lump*



ChoppersMOM said:


> Vet says... Very weird. Feels almost like a foreign body with a lump around it. Aspirated... nothing no blood, no WBC, nothing but debris?!?! She said lets watch it for a week or two yet because it keeps changing shapes and if its still there... removal and biopsy. She said she is not at all convinced its a tumor based on shape, aspiration, how quick it came up. Thought initially a mast cell tumor... no mast cells present.


Glad you went to the vet-so far sounds good. All she can do is watch it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Odd. Could he have run into something like a twig or something and a piece got stuck in there? 
I am glad that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

If it's debris, can they just open it up and clean it out?


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Were thinking maybe a twig type of issue... he rolls around like a horse adding dust... he loves the snow, so maybe something odd? Sorry if I posted this in the wrong area... I just went through hell and back with Chopper, I couldn't do it again with Boomer!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

How is he this morning?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

